# South Station mechanical train information board for sale



## Joel N. Weber II (Oct 23, 2008)

The old South Station mechanical train information board is for sale.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> The old South Station mechanical train information board is for sale.


Aloha

I think I'll pass it looks bigger than my whole Apartment, beside the cost of Electricity to make it run, as I get paid less than the president of Leamond brothers. lol


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Oct 23, 2008)

I believe the display they're selling only draws power when it is updated.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 6, 2008)

it should fit in the bed of a full-size pickup truck.


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 6, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> it should fit in the bed of a full-size pickup truck.


If you are correct if I clear out the front room it would fit, but still just under 19 cents per Kilowatt hour I cant afford it and what fun would it be if it wasn't updating something.

Aloha


----------



## AlanB (Nov 6, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > it should fit in the bed of a full-size pickup truck.
> ...


Well if you can figure out all the other logistics Eric, I'm sure that we can rig something with a computer that just randomly updated the board every few minutes. Heck, I'd even let you pick your favorite destinations to display. :lol:


----------

